# luc eggs



## woodworker83 (May 5, 2011)

so ive been reading up on lucomelas tadpoles and have been asking questions and ive read that lucomelas tadpoles are cannablistic. anyone who has bread these frogs and can help me out i could really use it. this is my first batch that have actually made itare almost ready to break free out of the egg and and i dont know whether its best to leave them or pull them and raise them individually. if it is best to pull them how should i raise them individually. im confused and cant seem to find any specifics on the best way to raise them. any help or links would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, 

I think that pulling eggs is safest in terms of getting more frogs per egg batch. 

Here's a couple things I know from only a few years experience: 
1. Yes, you should separate tads individually. 
2. Transporting the tads to the cups should be done delicately. I like using a plastic spoon and slowly get the tad onto the spoon. I've heard of individuals using turkey basters [sounds reasonable enough]. 
3. A good way to do so, not sure if it's the best, is to place them in either 16oz or 32 oz deli cups. You will want to do water changes from time to time. I personally drain about 1/3 of the water and then restore it. I've been reading that water changes don't need to be as regular as once though (someone please correct this if I'm wrong?)
4. It's good to place Indian tea leaves in the water. It releases tannins into the water. It will help keep tads resistant. 
5. It's good to place some moss in the water--Java is commonly used, but I know other forms that are used as well. 
6. Finally, to feed, there are a plethora of food items--including, algae, blood worms, fish food, and tad bites. Personally, I think the tad bites are a great option. You simply place 3 pellets in twice a week to keep the tads fed. 

Certainly hear from others as well, I am no expert. Good luck raising tads is one of the funnest parts I think!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's some blog posts on how we raise eggs to tads, and tads to froglets:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right (II)


----------



## woodworker83 (May 5, 2011)

thanks for all the info. i appreciate it. We'll see what happens with the tads. this is my first batch where the eggs were fertile so im excited to see these guys transform.


----------

